# Trellising with Gripples



## Corley5 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm getting ready to install trellis wires for the vines we planted a year ago. I had intended to use the ratchet wheels for tensioning and a press tool with sleeves for joing the wire but then I came across the Gripples. Anybody using them for trellis construction? It looks like a good system.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 7, 2012)

I use the gripples a lot. I have tried the ratchets and hate them with high tensile wire as it is too stiff to wind well. The gripples attach easily and if the wire needs retensioning, just use the tool to tighten it. They save a lot of time. I do use some of the crimp on fasteners one one end- wrap around the post and crimp a sleeve on. Then use the gripple on the other end.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 7, 2012)

gripples are great! Have them in use in my vineyard.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 7, 2012)

I must agree!!! I love Gripples! They are a snap to use. If you do not have the tension tool, a pair of channel locks will do the same thing. I wish I had discovered them sooner.


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 8, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I use the gripples a lot. I have tried the ratchets and hate them with high tensile wire as it is too stiff to wind well. The gripples attach easily and if the wire needs retensioning, just use the tool to tighten it. They save a lot of time. I do use some of the crimp on fasteners one one end- wrap around the post and crimp a sleeve on. Then use the gripple on the other end.



How do gripples differ compared to ratchets in regards to the stiffness?


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 8, 2012)

I haven't used ratchets, but I can tell you that after I tightened my wires you could almost strum a tune on them. I don't how Gripples will hold up after they get a load of grapes on them, but they seem good so far.


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 9, 2012)

I use gripples on all trellis wires and the post end wires. They are quick and easy to use and can be retightened as needed. You can also splice wires together with them if you wanted to make an existing row longer.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 9, 2012)

The high tensile wire does not bend well so it is hard to roll it around the small ratchet wheel. You just pass the wire through the gripple both ways, so the lack of bendin does not matter. It is about a 5-10 second install compared to about a 5-10 minute job for the ratchets.


----------



## Randoneur (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't be scared off by the cost of the gripple tool and gripples. Well worth the cost in time savings and I've actually reused gripples a second time when moving a trellis.


----------



## Corley5 (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered a Gripple value pack from Orchard Valley. That's the tool and 250 Gripples. You get the tool free with the deal  Looking forward to getting started on the wires. The vines need them.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 10, 2012)

when I got mine they came out to about $1 each not counting the tool. thinking mine was $150 for the tool and 100 grapples and 20 free... 
Now I need to find a spinning Jenny for a weekend...lol


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2012)

You can get a cheap one for about 40 bucks and it is woth every penny of that.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 10, 2012)

Where did you find one for $40?!?! In the next couple of years, I am going to ask the guy behind me what he is going to do with this small parcel of land that he has right behind me besides mow it every other week. If he will let me, I plan on putting at least 3 rows of vines and some more black errors and raspberries. The Gripple tool would come in handy.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2012)

I see the price has gone up to 49 dollars now, but it was about 40 when I got the last one a few years ago.
http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=102&idcategory=10


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 10, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thanks buddy!!! I'll have some pics of my vines on here in a couple of days. As soon as I find that 25th hour in the day to sit in front of the computer. Lol


----------

